# Second battery or upgraded alternator



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an 80 amp alternator and a stock battery. My head lights are dimming every time the bass hits. I have a Pioneer AVH-P6000 DVD, ARC KS 300.2 powering the Morel Dotech Ovation. Also I have right now are the DEI Orion XTR 1001 amp pushing a single 10W3v2 [2 ohm] in a ported box/enclosure for right now. I am going to swap out the sub and that amp for something else. So what would stop the dimming? I was told by Kicker tech guy that I should add a second battery. I was told that by shops over here. I was told to upgrade my alternator by Jose Rodriguez from JL and Robert from Zapco. So which route should I take?

Thank you
Ebrahim


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Definetly the alt. I was looking into the same thing and looks like adding the second battery may help butwill only lead to frying your alt since it is the main source while the car is running anyways.


----------



## redline05 (Mar 20, 2009)

The alternator is what supplies your vehicle with the amperage flow that your audio system is pulling off. The alternator is the way to go.

Of course a battery in the future after that would help as well. Keep in mind that batteries generally have a life of 3-5 years.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, have you considered that your battery isn't in the best shape? Perhaps you don't need a second battery or an alt, you may just need 1 good battery. How old is your battery?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

think of a battery as an air tank and your alternator...the compressor.
you need a good capacity air tank[healthy battery] with a large diameter outlet[think ''low esr battery''], to let large ,short bursts of air out at once..[bass hits].
step #1> get a good/large capacity agm battery.
step #2 > replace your alternator only IF your battery voltage drops during operation[highly doubtful that this will happen with your current set-up.]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

upgrading your alternator and using a ****ty battery, won't do you any good....the regulator in the alternator will never keep up with the sudden demands of bass hits


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So I have a used Optima Ret top battery in the garage. I used it for two months as the second battery. Now I am going to replace the factory battery with the Red top until I can afford either a Stinger/Odyssey battery. Yes I did order a 180 amp alternator for my car that was $415 shipped [arriving 4/01/2010]. My factory is an 80 amp alternator though. I am going to replace the factory 80 amp alternator for the 180 amp alternator if the factory one is still bad.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully your going to upgrade your charging wire and engine strap if you haven't already.

And i would go with a sears diehard platinum. I just got the group 65 battery and it solved all my dimming issues (dieing lead acid battery). 

Now I've got 930 CCA instead of the measly 600 CCA with my other batt.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, with all those great numbers on battery and alternator just to solve lights dimming issue..... Wish I can do like this.... 
Actually got a very fast, easy and costless way to solve the lights dimming issue, just wire your sub >4ohm and problem solved.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Wow, with all those great numbers on battery and alternator just to solve lights dimming issue..... Wish I can do like this....
> Actually got a very fast, easy and costless way to solve the lights dimming issue, just wire your sub >4ohm and problem solved.


...


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

My buddy had a 90's Ford Ranger with stock alt and he put a 2nd batt on for his system and it would drain in less than a minute, what do you think the problem was?


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

HertzGuy said:


> My buddy had a 90's Ford Ranger with stock alt and he put a 2nd batt on for his system and it would drain in less than a minute, what do you think the problem was?


His alt prob wasn't strong enough to charge the system with only a single battery installed, and adding a second battery it only made the problem worse.

When it comes to building up an electrical system, I always suggest FIRST _*upgrading *_the battery to the absolute largest AGM battery that will fit in the stock location (not adding a second), perform the big 3 upgrade with quality wire, then make sure the wiring for your amps is good and the grounds are clean. If all this still doesn't help, then upgrade to a larger alternator.

Adding a SECOND battery will only help if you listen to your system with your car OFF. While your car is running, the alternator is pretty much powering your car.

There are a lot of nice batteries to look at: Kinetik, Shuriken, Deka Intimidators, XS Power, Diehard Platinums (the larger ones), etc...


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok thanks, I figured that was the issue. How much do you think shops charge for the Big 3? I think that is beyond my skill level?!!?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

HertzGuy said:


> Ok thanks, I figured that was the issue. How much do you think shops charge for the Big 3? I think that is beyond my skill level?!!?


 
I can make a video for you and show you how simple it is. In fact, i will go record it right now.

Here it is. If it doesn't work at first its because i just uploaded it.

YouTube - big 3 upgrade explained


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ Hey awesome!! I will watch that tonight as soon as I get home!


----------



## coefamily (Sep 24, 2009)

My 2 cents:
Big 3 is the easiest, and generally most cost effective upgrade, so do that first.
Upgrade Alt; Its the only thing that actually produces power.
Add Battery(s)


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

coefamily said:


> My 2 cents:
> Big 3 is the easiest, and generally most cost effective upgrade, so do that first.
> Upgrade Alt; Its the only thing that actually produces power.
> Add Battery(s)


Although the alternator is the only part that is producing power, it doesn't do any good if your battery is bad and doesn't store the power properly.

As far as which parts should be upgraded first...have them tested and replace whichever is bad.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I have a good battery and now and to be honest the voltage on my distribution block jumps from 14.4 volts to low as 12.5 volts seriously no joke. Also I do have a 160 amp alternator from DAVE DC ELECTRIC and planning to use it / install it. 

Now since my stock alternator is 80 amps and this new alternator is 160 amps what is the formula for amperage to alternator. In other words the alternator shop told me that I need 70 amps for 1000 watts.

Now according to the SPL guys they told me that I should calculate the total current drawn from all amplifiers and add it on to my stock alternator. In other words for the sake of the conversation say that the total current drawn on the amplifiers is 80 amp and my stock alternator is 80 amps.

So take 80 + 80 = 160 amp total

He said that would be fine.

Also Bill the mechanic at City KIA told me no matter what kind of system I put in I definitely need to upgrade my alternator whether I like it or not.

So coming Monday November 29 and I am going to get that 160 amp alternator tested and installed.

Any suggestions?

Thank you
Ebrahim 



amitaF said:


> think of a battery as an air tank and your alternator...the compressor.
> you need a good capacity air tank[healthy battery] with a large diameter outlet[think ''low esr battery''], to let large ,short bursts of air out at once..[bass hits].
> step #1> get a good/large capacity agm battery.
> step #2 > replace your alternator only IF your battery voltage drops during operation[highly doubtful that this will happen with your current set-up.]


----------

